# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Mrowienie w palcach u nóg

## Gosia22

Od pewnego czasu odczuwam dziwne mrowienie w palcach u nóg, i zauważyłam że z dnia na dzień sie nasila. 
Zaczynam sie martwic, bo nie widze zeby to samo przeszlo, tylko jest coraz gorzej  :Frown: 
Co powinnam robic? Jakie badania powinnam zrobic?
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## susu

Witam.
*Mrowienia*, wrażenia "biegających mrówek", drętwienia - wszystkie te wrażenia czuciowe są przez lekarzy nazywane *parestezjami* - czuciem opacznym.
Parestezje w obrębie nóg mogą być objawem różnych schorzeń. Należy na pewno brać pod uwagę *żylaki kończyn dolnych i niedokrwienie kończyn* dolnych w wyniku *chorób tętnic*. Dla pierwszej jednostki bardziej charakterystyczne jest uczucie "ciężkości nóg", ustępujące po nocnym odpoczynku lub obrzęki nóg, dla niedokrwienia tętniczego z kolei - chromanie przestankowe. Określenie "mrowienie" jest jednak bardzo subiektywne, stąd nie należy, bez badania, wykluczać tych dwóch chorób.

Kolejną grupą przyczyn parestezji w obrębie nóg są *schorzenie neurologiczne* dotyczące lędźwiowo-krzyżowego odcinka rdzenie kręgowego i kręgosłupa. Tu na pierwszy plan wysuwają się zmiany zwyrodnieniowe w dyskach i stawach międzykręgowych. Należy również wykluczyć zmiany *zapalne i guzy* w obrębie samego rdzenia. Podobne objawy mogą także towarzyszyć *SM* (stwardnienie rozsiane).
Przyczyną parestezji w obrębie kończyn dolnych, która łączy w sobie zagadnienia *neurologiczne i kardiologiczne*, jest *cukrzyca*. W przebiegu tej choroby dochodzi do *zmian w naczyniach i nerwach* (mikro i makro angiopatia oraz polineuropatia cukrzycowa).
Neuropatia rozwijająca się w nerwach kończyn dolnych daje, po za parestezjami, charakterystyczne "skarpetkowe" zaburzenia czucia. Chory znacznie gorzej odbiera wrażenie dotyku z niższych partii swojej kończyny. Dochodzą do tego zaburzenia czucia głębokiego (chory bez kontroli wzroku nie potrafi określić, jak ułożone są palce jego stóp) oraz zniesienie czucia wibracji (to zaburzenie pojawia się najwcześniej, ale zwykle jest dla chorego niezauważalne).
Przyczyną mrowień (parestezji) mogą być także zaburzenia elektrolitowe (*hipokaliemia, hipomagnezemia).* Hipomagnezja- znaczy niedobór magnezu.

Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam :Smile: 
Parestezje mogą występować także w przypadku choroby zwanej boreliozą.
Męczę się z parestezjami już od ok. października 2010 r. :Frown:  Nie wiem co już mam robić, aby je złagodzić lub całkiem wyeliminować :Frown: 

Monika

----------


## oleska711

> Witam
> Parestezje mogą występować także w przypadku choroby zwanej boreliozą.
> Męczę się z parestezjami już od ok. października 2010 r. Nie wiem co już mam robić, aby je złagodzić lub całkiem wyeliminować
> 
> Monika


Ja niestety mam to samo tylko że mi drętwieją  nogi od kolan w dół i do tego prawa ręka byłam u lekarza stwierdził niedowład prawostronny i skierował na MR do szpitala.Leżałam 5 dni zrobili wszystkie badania znaleźli niedokrwienia w mózgu i puścili do domu bez żadnej diagnozy z tabletkami po których nie mogę nawet wstać tak boli mnie głowa.Zrobili test na boreliozę i teraz czekam na wyniki a drętwienia jak były tak są już nie wiem co mam robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam mrowienia jak boli mnie glowa i szyja przewlekle z lewej strony dajaca sygnal przez ucho do ostatniego gornego zeba tez nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzic lekarze nie wierza nie chca pomoc

----------

